
Face masks ‘significantly reduce’ spread of Covid-19, study finds - rhinoh
https://www.routefifty.com/health-human-services/2020/06/coronavirus-facemasks-study-effectiveness/166134/
======
rossdavidh
While I could believe it, this study was essentially: 1) make assumptions
about mask effectiveness 2) run a simulation model with a range of parameters
of that effectiveness 3) conclude that masks significantly reduce spread

I'm not saying it's not worth doing, but it's substantially different than
what the headline says. "Theoretically, masks should work to significantly
reduce spread of Covid-19" would be more accurate.

